#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Festivals and Celebrations >  >  Makha Bucha Day

## dirtydog

Makha Bucha Day was yesterday so time to get some photos, my girlfriend went to some boring temple in Jomtien, I went to the one overlooking Pattaya Bay and is full of repentant bargirls, well which would you goto  :Smile: 

Makha Bucha day is on the 3rd lunar month, ie when the moon is full the 3rd time, Buddhists holidays go together with full moons like vodka goes with orange juice, if there is a full moon odds are there is a Buddha day (and odds are bars wont be selling beer).

So how did it all start, well 500 years before Jesus was a twinkle in his fathers eye, ie 2,500 years ago 1,250 monks from different places spontaneously went to pay homage to the Buddha, obviously he probably wasn't too happy about all these monks turning up at his door step on the same day, can't find anything about 2 loaves of bread and a couple of fish in relating to Buddha but I'm sure he was expected to feed them, but this is only part of why we have Makha Bucha day and the way it is today, in 1957 the Monk in charge of the Marble Temple in Bangkok, Kittsobhana Mahathera decided it was a more important day than just a normal Buddhist holy day.

So onto the temple, loads of Thais worshipping anything that wasn't moving and even things that were moving.



Buy some birds and set them free to make merit, wonder if the bird catchers will be going to hell....



Thai Fortune Tellers telling the future, no idea what that farang is doing there, probably reads his own horoscope everyday.



Can't have a Thai festival without food.



Gifts for the Monks, note no whisky in these gift baskets  :Sad: 



In the evening there is suppossed to be a candle festival, as it was Sunday I assume they will have one tonight so maybe get some photos of that.

----------


## good2bhappy

hope she heard what she wanted.

----------


## dirtydog

^Words like, "insurance" "farang" imminent death"?

A beggar and his dog at the Temple.



Yes it's true, if you pray hard enough YOU will win the lottery, honest...



Obviously going for the big win.

----------


## dirtydog

A few photos peering in the windows and doorways of the buildings in the Temple grounds.



A bit of worshipping.



Placing gold leaf on the Buddha statues.

----------


## drbillphd

Great photo's, Great story, I liked your wit..   :Smile:

----------


## Happyman

> Buy some birds and set them free to make merit, wonder if the bird catchers will be going to hell....


If it is anything like Taiwan they are not on their way to hell !
They are in the nearest bit of undergrowth scattering rice and hovering over them with their nets ! 
 Pop them back in another cage and sell them again !!! 

I seriously believe that some of the little things had been caught so many times the bird trappers didn't even use nets ! 
 Just hung cages with open doors and a bit of rice inside and the little buggers just flew straight in !

Nice pictures - I like them !

----------


## ShilohJim

Good shots, looks like fun

----------


## porno frank

Excellent pics on the thai temples.

----------


## Bower

Am i correct in thinking that it falls on 18th Feb 2011 ? the day i arrive back in Los. Tell me there will be cold beer available somewhere.......please

----------


## Thormaturge

^
Yes, and no.   :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

From Dhammathai.org doesn't mention much about booze and women  :Smile: 


*MAKHA                            BUCHA DAY*
                         It was 9 full months after                            the Buddha got the Enlightenment, on the full moon day                            of 6th lunar month, 45 years before the Buddhist era.                            On the full moon day of the 3rd lunar month, Makha,                            of the year, 4 special events happened: 



                         1. There were 1,250 Sangha                            followers, that came to see the Buddha that evening                            without any schedule. 
                          2. All of them were "Arhantas', the Enlightened                            One, and all of them were ordained by the Buddha himself.                            
                          3. The Buddha gave those Arhantas the principles of                            the Buddhism, called "The Ovadhapatimokha".                            Those principles are: - To cease from all evil, - To                            do what is good, - To cleanse one's mind; 
                          4. It was the full moon day. 



                         Another important event,                            which happened on the same days (the full moon day of                            the 3rd lunar month) 44 years later, the last year of                            the Buddha's life, he decided to 'Parinibbhana', nirvana,                            leave the mind from the body or die. 3 months after                            that day (on the full moon day of the six lunar month                            -- we known as 'Visakha Bucha Day'). 



*ACTIVITIES                            TO BE OBSERVED ON MAKHA BUCHA DAY*
                         'TUM BOON':                            Making merit by going to temples for special observances,                            making merit, listening to Dhamma preaching, giving                            some donations and join in the other Buddhist activities.                            

                          'RUB SIL': Keeping the                            Five Precepts, including abstinence from alcoholic drinks                            and all kinds of immoral acts. 

                          'TUK BARD': Offering food                            to the monks and novices (in the alm bowl). 

                          Practice of renuciation: Observe the Eight Precepts,                            practice of meditation and mental discipline, stay in                            the temple, wearing white robes, for a number of days.                            

                          'VIEN TIEN': Attending                            the Candle Light Procession around the Uposatha Hall,                            in the evening of the Vesak full moon day.

----------


## Bower

'RUB SIL'  sounds like i will be without a beer !

----------


## deathstardan

Today's a great day, I don't have to go to work....Thank Buddha.... :Smile: 

This one is dedicated to all you Buddhists out there....




*Happy Macerana Day!* :sexy:

----------


## good2bhappy

> sounds like i will be without a beer !


good lady down the soi supplied me with beer for this evening

----------


## deathstardan

> Originally Posted by Bower
> 
> sounds like i will be without a beer !
> 
> 
> good lady down the soi supplied me with beer for this evening


Not coming to my place tonight then?...

It's a short month and I need to pay the staff and the rent....You bastard!

----------


## Bower

I did find a beer or two, then went to soi 4 and had a drink in Marks new place Bar 4, it was ok, ice cold beer in a clean glass, served with a smile. Then the BiB arrived and i left with everyone else as instructed.

----------


## reinvented

got ratted in hua hin
bars were closed but restraunts were allowed to serve
go figure

----------

